

How to build irresistible social casino games - dmoney67
http://blog.betable.com/how-to-build-irresistible-social-casino-games/

======
rhufnagel
This was inevitable imo. FarmVille and other popular Facebook "games" were
really just going after the same dopamine triggers as casino games.

